# Refuses to get into car



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi -

My 4 year old Ziggy - mixed - suddenly will not get into the car. Ziggy never had this issue until late January. However, I managed to get him into the car by putting Allie in first. After Allie died on 2/7/16, Ziggy had to be coaxed into the car, then he got in without problems. Now, starting two weeks ago, Ziggy will not get into the car at all. He is 70 plus pounds and I cannot lift him. The dog trainer who has worked with Ziggy cannot get him in either. We are using treats, etc. 
Ziggy has to see the vet - he has a lump on his front leg. The only thing, at this point, I can see is having a vet tech come to the house, muzzle Ziggy (he will bite) and put him in the car.

This is really a terrible set back for us as we like to take trips to desert areas and Ziggy used to enjoy doing this. At this point, I am at a loss. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Is this a question of a health issue or a behavior issue? Sounds like something might be physically the matter with his leg?

I had this problem when my guy did not want to get in his crate in my vehicle when it was time to leave the park. I ended up finally getting him in the front seat--and that did it, he didn't want to get in his crate at all! My trainer told me what to do.

With prong collar on, I held the leash right underneath his collar and pulled his head up towards the door of the crate in my vehicle. I just keep pulling. His feet were off the ground and I held him up until he jumped in. I had raw meet ready right beside the crate to feed him immediately after he got into the crate. I used raw meat because food by itself was not working.

Then I got him out right away and gave him the command and pulled up again with my hand on the leash pulling him up. We did this 6 times. after the third time he was a believer. Of course, being held up with prong collar and your feet off the ground is motivation for a dog. No problem ever again--he jumps right in!

My guy had to learn--I give a command, I will enforce it. But, it was not a health issue.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe the lump hurts when he jumps or climbs?When you are 100% sure he has no physical problems(hips,spine,etc) this may help:

Open all of the car doors,get him playing with his favorite toy,toss the toy in the car for him to retrieve.Next day open up the car again but only on one side and place the toy against the closed door so he has to get inside to get it.The next day do the same but slip in beside him and sit with him a moment.Next time close the door for a moment.Next time drive a few feet,stop and you both get out,resume your game.Baby steps.
This is how I did it with a dog I had years ago who hated the car.Worked really well for us.
Hope your boy is better soon and the lump isn't serious.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

An adult dog that suddenly stops jumping in the car without some sort of traumatic experience happening sounds like he is in pain. He might need to have more then that lump on his leg checked out. 4 years old is a common age for pain from HD to really start setting in. What type of lump is on his leg?

Can you get someone to help you lift him into the car? A neighbor you can a give six pack or $20 to? Vet visit sounds like it needs to happen before you can address the issue in the long term.

I have a telescoping ramp that I use for the senior boy who can't jump anymore. I would teach your boy to go up it somewhere other then the car first. Maybe the bed or a stoop. He probably has a negative association with the car right now.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi -
Thank you for your responses. I have tried a lot of baby steps - both doors open, I get into the back seat and call him with treats, etc. Have been doing this for 2 weeks. He will not get into the dog trainer's small Honda either - so I do not think it is the jump into the back seat of the Forester. The only time he jumped in was last week when we were trying to get him into the car and put the car out of the garage and our neighbor pulled up along side the car to see if we were having a problem and he jumped right into the back seat so he could see her better. The other time was when a dog came down the sidewalk and he jumped in - he is very very afraid of other dogs.

But he may have an issue with his back as the last trip we took before the refusal this time was out to Lake Mead - where Ziggy usually loves to go. Ziggy seemed to enjoy the walking, etc. but on the way home he laid down across the back seat and never looked up once. It is about a 35 minute drive and I was concerned then as to his behavior. When we go to the lake we usually stop at different places so Ziggy had to get in and out of the car a few times. We do not go near the water as the beach area are very very rocky - there is very little water in Lake Mead relatively speaking.

I guess what I am asking is to you think it was be traumatic to be muzzled and loaded into the car and taken to the vet? I do not see any other solution at this point.

BTW - I miss my GDS Allie so much - I never thought I would say this but I would love another GSD however Ziggy is a problem as he does not like other dogs - he did love Allie though.

Thank you so much.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

There is a great 2piece harness that I used to help my old GSD get in and out of the vehicle, it was fantastic. It's called a "help 'em up harness" and has two handles, one on top of the front shoulder blades, the second sits further back, and it hooks up together. My boy was 90 lbs, I had no issue managing that weight. But, he was inclined to get in, he just was old with weak hind legs. Maybe in combination with treats and a little lift up, he might be okay to get into the vehicle. Sorry, I'm terrible with links otherwise I'd post it for you here. Not sure what might be going on with Ziggy, but I hope you get him back to normal soon.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well - we got Ziggy into the car - used a Baskerville muzzle and lifted him into the back seat. Then we drove up the street to another block, got him out (with muzzle on) and walked Ziggy. Walked him back to the car and he jumped in on his own - we did this three times with the dog trainer and then removed the muzzle and brought him home Hopefully this is a solution for now. Also with the muzzle on, we felt his limbs and back and nothing seemed to bother him. We will repeat this every day - have a vet appt. on Tuesday a.m.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, that did not last. Will not get into the car with muzzle on - I mean, I think a strong person could lift him in but he will be fighting the whole time. I tried having someone walk him in the neighborhood with muzzle on and then meet me and the car on another street, Ziggy still refused to get in. I am out of things to try - will have a vet tech come to the house early Tuesday and put Ziggy in the car with the muzzle on - of course, now all hope is lost because he will be taken to the vet. Ziggy has to see the vet - as a cyst type thing on his left front leg so I have no choice.
Can anyone think of any other ideas. 

Thank you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Try using a ramp or an ironing board for that matter to first try.


----------

